# Recipe that duplicates Nesco's (American Harvest's) 1 pound jerky spice kit



## urshag (May 7, 2012)

I live in an apartment and thus my jerky making is limited to using a dehydrator.

Up until now I have been using the Nesco (American Harvest) Jerky spice kit consisting of 1 packet of spices and one of curing salt in conjunction with 1 pound of ground meat and a jerky gun. (A modified cookie gun with a special tip.)

However Wal Mart has stopped carrying the jerky spice packages.

I'm looking for a recipe that duplicates this with a listing of the ingredients and most importantly the amounts of each spice per one pound of ground meat.

If anyone knows of a recipe I would appreciate the information very much! :)

Dennis


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2012)

This is the exact reason I NEVER use Kits or Commercial Mixes. As soon as you find one that you like the company goes out of business or some Accountant changes the formula to save a buck...This is going to be a tough one to answer because there may be only a few people that have even used that kit...JJ


----------



## drjerky (May 8, 2012)

After taking a look at their site, it seems like in lieu of Walmart dropping the line, you could simply buy it from American Harvest. http://www.nesco.com/products/Jerky-Spices-Jerky-Kits-and-Jerky-Seasonings/

Which of the flavored jerky packs were you most fond of? They're typically fairly simple to replicate, or get a close match too based on your flavor preference. 

Give us a bit more info here and perhaps someone will better be rustle something up for you.

Best of luck!

Dr. J


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

Walmart still has lots of the Nesco Jerky Spices in an assortment of flavors on their website.


----------



## urshag (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

I should have mentioned that I do know that I can purchase the spice kits online.  However once you factor in the shipping costs it becomes pretty expensive.

Plus, I have been planning on trying to make the spice packs myself in order to save money.

So now seems like the time to do that.

I agree with DrJerky, I need to provide you some more info, and here it is.

It is the regular or original flavor.

The jerky spice kits consist of an envelope divided into two halves, the spice side and the cure side which are not combined until you are mixing it into the ground meat.

The spice side contains about 6 1/4 teaspoons and lists the ingredients as:

Dextrose

Spices

Salt

Natural Hickory Smoke Flavor

Monosodium Glutamate

Hydrolyzed Soy Protein

Dehydrated Onion

Dehydrated Garlic

Caramel Color

Soybean Oil

Silicone Dioxide (less than 2%)

The Cure side contains a smidge less than a full Tablespoon and lists the ingredients as:

Salt

Sugar

Sodium Nitrate (0.45%)

Silicon Dioxide (Anti-Caking)

I have one packet left and got the information from it.

If there is any other information I can provide let me know!

Once again, thanks for any help with this! :)

Dennis


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 8, 2012)

Here is an easy GB Shooter jerky. You will find it way better than nesco jerky mix.

2 lbs lean GB

6 T soy sauce

2 T Worcestershire

1/2 t ground black pepper

1/2 t onion powder

1/2 t garlic powder

1/4 t ground nutmeg

1/4 t ground ginger

1 t liq smoke

Being this is dehydrator GB jerky you will not need to add cure. If you feel you need cure then thats your call. Also the soy & worcy will have salt, if you want it saltier then add salt.


----------



## urshag (May 8, 2012)

nepas said:


> Here is an easy GB Shooter jerky. You will find it way better than nesco jerky mix.
> 
> 2 lbs lean GB
> 
> ...


I understood that the cure lengthens the shelf life of the jerky.  Am I wrong in that?  Or does the cure have something to do with making jerky in a smoker?


----------



## ritamcd (May 8, 2012)

I have never used a cure on my jerky and I have been making it for well about 20 years 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Nepas that is very close to the same brine I use for mine .. no nutmeg or ginger tho ..


----------



## urshag (May 8, 2012)

RitaMcD said:


> I have never used a cure on my jerky and I have been making it for well about 20 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'll pick up some liquid smoke and give it a shot. :)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 8, 2012)

Urshag said:


> I understood that the cure lengthens the shelf life of the jerky.  Am I wrong in that?  Or does the cure have something to do with making jerky in a smoker?


Cure 1 only extends shelf life for a short time. Cure is added more for making jerky in the smoking environment. Aint nothing wrong with adding cure if your going to dehydrate it.

Lots of great dry GB jerky seasons out there. I just like wet marinade for a better flavor and no clumps..

Its all good

Jerky on

4 lbs lean gb

1 cup soy

1/4 cup worcetershire

1 T Tabasco

1 T black pepper

1 T garlic powder

1 T liq smoke (opt)

Mix this well into the GB. Place in bowl, cover and fridge overnight. Extrude in your normal fashion. (if your going to smoke in your smoker, omit the liq smoke, add 3/4 t cure 1)

Add any salt or other items to your taste.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

Sounds like a plan and lots of recipes here! Although, most of the kits on there are free shipping from site to store.

I use cure since I smoke it low and slow for about 7 hrs.


----------



## ritamcd (May 8, 2012)

OK over the top here ..

but I also add dry mustard and bbq sauce .. to that last basic recipe .. course cayenne .


----------



## urshag (May 8, 2012)

Wow!  So many suggestions!  I'll be trying out the recipes over the next few weeks and I'll try to report back which one is my favorite but also which one is closest to the Nesco recipe. :)


----------



## ritamcd (May 8, 2012)

LOL I have never tried a mix so I am not much of help sorry ...


----------



## urshag (May 11, 2012)

Well I've tried a couple of the recipes.  I'm wondering if there are any DRY recipes, or in other words, ones that don't contain liquid, that are all dry ingredients?

One thing I should mention is that I was using the Nesco Spice kits with ground chicken.  I found the flavor and texture combination to be outstanding. :)

Oh, and for me in my location anyways, none of the regular flavor spice kits on the Wal Mart site said "Free Shipping to Store".  The ones that did were the kits with the Jerky gun, which I already have. :(

Dennis


----------



## spuds (May 11, 2012)

I'd like to encourage you to try wet soak recipes and sliced meat.Ive only made one in my life I didnt like,its had too much pepper and was HOT!

Some of my favorites involve teriyaki sauce in the liquid,and liq smoke,and believe it or not Whiskey added gives a fine flavor,thats the Mrs's favorite.I like garlics,thyme,oregano in mine too.Anything you would put on a steak works well.

I think with liquid you will find more variations,must be millions of recipes on the web. And it isnt rocket science,a little of this,a bottle of that,and it will be good.


----------



## berninga87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Check out wal-marts site to store shipping if you haven't already. You can order anything from their website and have it shipped to your local store for free. You just have to go pick it up, although it looks like some great alternative recipes are coming through anyway


----------



## xandy (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi I am new to do Jerky.  I went to a street festival.  I am friends with the other venders we have be following each other around for a couple of years now.  I made Jerky and brought to all of them cause we always complain that we spend our profit on food and such for the day.  They loved it.  The cure I used came in a bought packet I came online to fine your recipe for my own cure.  Tell me can you get the sodium nitrate and SiliconDioxide in the grocery store or do I have to go to some specialty store?  Thanks a Bunch

Xandy


----------



## meatman61 (Dec 18, 2013)

You can buy small quantities of curing salt one of many web sites, just search curing salt or pink salt, there the same thing


----------



## lmountaing66 (Jun 27, 2014)

we are currently selling dry jerky seasonings. In fact i worked on matching the formulas that you are loooking for

Original

Teriyaki

Cracked Peppered

terry

Lone Mountain Group


----------



## merlin82plus (Nov 8, 2015)

lonemountaing66- need more info on your products - email me BuffaloBob59 at gmail dot com


----------

